# Cerchiamo 2-3 collaboratori da inserire nello Staff



## admin (6 Aprile 2013)

Come da oggetto, cerchiamo 2-3 collaboratori da inserire nello staff che possano darci una mano a postare notizie secondo le linee guida di questa community (in tutte le categorie del forum). 

Si richiedono serietà e costanza.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Aprile 2013)

Forza amiche ed amici, facciamo crescere il nostro forum.


----------



## Kurt91 (6 Aprile 2013)

Si tratta di postare 2/3 news al giorno a testa, roba da massimo 20/30 minuti. Dai


----------



## Livestrong (6 Aprile 2013)

O anche di curare la pagina twitter ad esempio


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Aprile 2013)

Do la mia opinione se posso , secondo me di collaboratori in questo momento siamo in troppi, va fatta una pulizia generale di questo gruppo, e vanno messi 2/3 collaboratori e basta, ma per il semplice fatto che come giusto che sia ci sono anche alcuni utenti che postano le news (oltre ai moderatori) e rischiamo di essere in troppi, nonostante ci sia gente che l'impegno lo metterebbe magari entra per postare la news e già è stata postata .


----------



## Livestrong (6 Aprile 2013)

Stiamo già togliendo un po' di gente, in quanto nel gruppo rientravano anche quelli del blog che ora é chiuso 

In più si é e meglio é, almeno se c'é uno l'altro riesce a coprire


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Aprile 2013)

ok  ,si piu siamo meglio è ,era per dire che nel mio caso non è che non voglio aiutare il forum anzi ma capita a volte che non posto sempre perché mi anticipano tutto qui


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Aprile 2013)

mi propongo io...in teoria già la faccio questa cosa quì su MW

P:S: non ho Twitter...ma per News intendete Topic nuovi e semplici Post giusto?


----------



## admin (6 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;159728 ha scritto:


> ok  ,si piu siamo meglio è ,era per dire che nel mio caso non è che non voglio aiutare il forum anzi ma capita a volte che non posto sempre perché mi anticipano tutto qui



Sì, vengono postate tantissime notizie (quasi tutte) durante il giorno. Ma più siamo e meglio è. Almeno ci dividiamo i compiti


----------



## Livestrong (6 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> mi propongo io...in teoria già la faccio questa cosa quì su MW
> 
> P:S: non ho Twitter...ma per News intendete Topic nuovi e semplici Post giusto?



Sí, dipende dalle circostanze. Ovviamente come detto da Mario serve un certo impegno!

Ti inserisco allora?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Sí, dipende dalle circostanze. Ovviamente come detto da Mario serve un certo impegno!
> 
> Ti inserisco allora?



si va bene


----------



## Blu71 (6 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> si va bene



Benvenuto nello Staff Fabry


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Benvenuto nello Staff Fabry



Grazie Blu


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Aprile 2013)

Ragazzi io posso dare una mano a postare le notizie,dato che frequento assiduamente il forum,università e studio permettendo.Se chiedete aiuti a gestire i vari social network vi dico subito che non è "arte mia".


----------



## Blu71 (6 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi io posso dare una mano a postare le notizie,dato che frequento assiduamente il forum,università e studio permettendo.Se chiedete aiuti a gestire i vari social network vi dico subito che non è "arte mia".



Io credo che tu possa dare una mano . Parola agli amministratori.


----------



## The P (6 Aprile 2013)

ma [MENTION=92]francylomba[/MENTION] cosa ne pensa di gestire la pagina Facebook o il canale Twitter visto che è interessata al social media marketing?

Guardate che MW fa curriculum eh


----------



## Blu71 (6 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi io posso dare una mano a postare le notizie,dato che frequento assiduamente il forum,università e studio permettendo.Se chiedete aiuti a gestire i vari social network vi dico subito che non è "arte mia".



Benvenuto nello staff [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION]


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Benvenuto nello staff [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION]



Grazie Blu


----------



## Blu71 (6 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Grazie Blu



Promozione meritata Il forum ha bisogno di gente con entusiasmo.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Promozione meritata Il forum ha bisogno di gente con entusiasmo.



Ah grazie mille


----------



## jaws (19 Aprile 2013)

Anche io sono disponibile in caso di necessità


----------



## Jaqen (19 Aprile 2013)

Per curiosità, non dovreste essere voi a chiedere a chi secondo voi "merita"?

Ormai mi conoscete, soprattutto alcuni di voi, non mi sono mai messo a far polemiche o altre cose, chiedo


----------



## elpacoderoma (31 Agosto 2017)

Ciao, se serve io posso aiutare con le notizie dalla Spagna (come già sto facendo, spero non sia un problema) conosco bene la lingua e ho contatti in alcune società.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (1 Settembre 2017)

Ciao ragazzi, io se avete ancora bisogno, sono disponibile. Fatemi sapere, ciao!


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2017)

C'è sempre bisogno di qualcuno che dia una mano, postando però news dalle fonti consentite e secondo le regole.


----------

